# Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB



## _Berge_ (10. Juni 2018)

*Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe einfach mal auf euer Wissen, da ich mich im Bereich der Mechas wenig auskenne 

Anforderungen sind folgende:

- Schalter bevorzugt MX-Blue
- RGB, mit Software zum einstellen der Farbe pro Taste
- optimal in weiß, schwarz ist aber auch in Ordnung
- "Frameless" Design oder wie das heißt
- Layout DE oder US

Geil Wäre es noch wenn die Oberseite aus Alu besteht.

Budget sag ich mal 150€


Was ich schon hier hatte an Mechas:

- Roccat Ryos MK Pro, Brown Switches - war eine Super Tastatur, nur sehr klobig
- Roccat Soura FX -  hatte eigentlich alles was ich wollte, auch wieder Brown Switches, benutzt jetzt meine Frau und die Version mit Blue Switches kriegt man nirgends mehr zu einem gescheiten Preis 
- DBPOWER ZL350C - hat Blue Switches, gutes Handling, gute Alternative zur Soura, ABER die Tasten haben nur eine Farbe Pro Reihe, nichts einstellbar un das stört mich 

Die DBPOWER nutze ich aktuell

Zum Test habe ich dieses Wochenende die Tesoro GRAM SPECTRUM in Weiß mit Red Switches da, die Tastatur ist gut, allerdings surrt diese und ich bekomme nach 10 Minuten Kopfschmerzen

Also könnt Ihr mir eine Gute Mecha empfehlen? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## JackA (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Tesoro Gram XS


----------



## _Berge_ (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Moin Danke für deinen Vorschlag, allerdings sagen mir flache Tastenkappen garnicht zu

Gibt es keine Alternativen?


----------



## JackA (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Es gibt schon ein paar, aber viel kann ich zu denen nicht sagen, einfach Bewertungen bei Amazon USA ansehen.
Weisse Mechanische Gaming Tastatur RGB Beleuchtet: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Allgemein sollen die Z-88 Mechas nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## _Berge_ (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Moin,

wenn wir jetzt mal die weiße Tastatur aussen vor lassen, erweitert sich der Kreis der Empfehlenswerten Modelle?


----------



## JackA (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Sharkoon Purewriter RGB


----------



## _Berge_ (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Was ist von dieser zu halten?

Mechanische Tastatur HAVIT Gaming tastatur mit RGB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## JackA (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Ist 1zu1 die Selbe wie die Purewriter nur teurer.


----------



## _Berge_ (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Wobei es für die Pure Writer keine Software gibt?

EDIT: Ducky Shine 6 PBT kann man die Empfehlen? würde ich günstiger bekommen, aber mit Braunen Switches


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Die Ducky Shine 6 PBT ist doch super; Greif zu (wenn dich braune Schalter nicht stören).  Sehr gute Tastatur.


----------



## _Berge_ (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Moin!

Hab sie mir jetzt einfach bestellt und lasse mich überraschen, ich denke für 99€ kann man das mal machen 

Einmal ist sie noch zu haben:

Ducky Shine 6 PBT, Tastatur schwarz, MX Brown, Outlet


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Na dann viel Spaß   die DuckyPBT Caps sind richtig gut


----------



## JackA (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Jup, für das Geld nen vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk.
Selbst für die üblichen 199€ ist die Qualität unerreicht.


----------



## _Berge_ (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Wenn dem so ist dann freu ich mich über einen Schnapper 

Nuja, US Layout gibs für 169€ und das DE Layout für 199€ (WTF  ), bekomme US und damit arbeite ich eigentlich schon seit den letzten 3 Jahren.


----------



## chrosschris (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

wenn man auf kompakte steht, kann ich die Anne Pro von OBINS nur empfehlen. habe die jetzt ca 4 monate im Einsatz und bin für die 65 euro sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Flautze (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hab sie mir jetzt einfach bestellt und lasse mich überraschen, ich denke für 99€ kann man das mal machen
> 
> ...



eigentlich wollte ich mir die Ducky One RGB holen, aber da wird man doch schwach...
PS: Jetzt ist keine mehr da


----------



## _Berge_ (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Ich muss auch sagen dass die Ducky echt super ist, musste zwar jetzt den ein oder anderen Abstrich machen und mit der Software bin ich noch nich so warm, aber das wird noch, hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Flautze (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

gut zu wissen. Werde ich auch demnächst testen können. Das einzige, was ich jetzt schon vermisse ist die Handballenauflage (habe derzeit noch n MX 3.0 mit Auflage).

Ich seh grad, das ist US-Layout oder ?


----------



## _Berge_ (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Jep US Layout, Stand ja auch in der Artikelbeschreibung ^^ 

Ich selber habe damit kein Problem und für das Angebot kann man drüber wegschauen


----------



## Flautze (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Ups  hab das auch gesehen, aber irgendwie ignoriert. VIelleicht stornier ich doch lieber....
Bzw. vorher eine Frage: wie machst du das mit den Umlauten? Oder schreibst du einfach wie auf einer deutschen?


----------



## _Berge_ (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Windows habe ich beim tippen auf Deutsch gestellt, d.h. die Umlaute befinden sich an den gleichen stellen wie gehabt, siehste halt nicht auf der Tastatur, da ich Blind schreibe merke ich dadurch keinen Unterschied


mal ein kleiner Vergleich:

http://www.grandprix2.de/Anleitung/limit/tastatur_big.gif

ansonsten wird es halt "ae", "ue" oder "oe" hat man am smartphone ja auch teilweise oder der bildschirmtastatur


----------



## Flautze (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Hm ja das hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Ich schreibe eigentlich auch Blind von daher würde es passen.  XY kann man ja einfach tauschen

Bevor Alternate die jetzt loschickt, muss ich mir das nochmal genau überlegen.


----------



## _Berge_ (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*



Flautze schrieb:


> XY kann man ja einfach tauschen



das aufjedenfall 

man gewöhnt sich jedenfalls schnell dran und die Möglichkeiten sind eben größer wenn man nicht auf das DE Layout angewiesen ist


----------



## Torben456 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

AUKEY Mechanische Tastatur 105-Tasten DE Layout QWERTZ gaming mechanical keyboard mit Blau\Blue Switch LED beleuchtete Tastatur Metall Platte 100% Anti-Ghosting mit Tastenkappen-Abzieher gaming Tastatur mechanisch fur Gamer und Schreibkraft: Platttformunabhangig: Amazon.de: Games, habe die zum schreiben, ist ne top Tastatur für den Preis.


----------



## Flautze (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

was passiert denn mit der Taste links neben Y (im DE_Layout). Wandert die im US Layout da über die ENTER-Taste? 
Also wenn ich die Taste über ENTER drücke werden dann <>| ausgeführt/geschrieben?


----------



## _Berge_ (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

Nein, da drücke ich einfach SHIFT+ALT und wechsel das Tastatur Layout, dann ist

SHIFT+ , = <

 und 


SHIFT + . = >

anfangs fand ich es umständlich, aber nach einer zeit kann ich so fließend schreiben und ich arbeite viel mit XML Dateien


----------



## Flautze (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

ich habe gerade mal mit meiner DE-Tastatur getestet.

Wenn ich umschalte auf US-layout, dann entsprechen die Eingaben, die ich mit der Taste neben Y mache der im US-Layout über ENTER (also was da abgebildet ist).

Also ich werde die Tastatur mit US-Layout nehmen, der Preis ist einfach zu gut.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur gesucht, weiß und RGB*

@ _Berge_ , freut mich, dass du zufrieden bist und ich/wir nichts empfohlen haben was du dann doch schrott finden könntest 

@ Flautze , Handballenauflagen bekommst du doch z.B. über die Amazone hinterher geschmissen, _das _sollte kein Argument sein


----------

